# NGD: Agile Interceptor Pro 27 (The good, the bad & the ugly)



## Shannon (Mar 7, 2008)

No gratuitous picstory w/ 1000 pics of the box at every angle before finally opening it. Let's get to the good stuff. Upon opening the box at my job today, the guitar just glowed! 

*Glorious GRRREEEEEEEENNNNNN!*

The finish is striking especially in the sunlight! It arrived with super low action, great fretwork, nice setup. The overall quality is stellar. I couldn't wait to play it when I got home. 

Let's see it in a couple of different lights! 























However, I noticed a nice punched through the box when it came in. I quickly inspected the guitar & found a rather nasty ding on the belly cut. Then, I found another ding at the end of the headstock. I told the Fedex driver & he noted the damage. I've already notified Kurt @ Rondo & I'll be contacting Fedex tomorrow. 










When I got home, it was time to lift my spirits by cranking it up! 
BLINKY LIGHTS FTW!






ADMINISTER THE METAL! 
SHANNON APPROVED!






Despite Fedex's fuckups, this guitar is just one hell of a deal for a machine of this quality. I'll file the claim against Fedex tomorrow & hopefully get some $$$ for the damage. At least the big ding is on the back of the guitar. And as for the headstock, luckily I found the paint chip in the box, so I'll just glue it back in place.

Overall, if you want a kickass guitar, get one of these. 

Fin.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 7, 2008)

that sucks on the dings, but it stll looks badass man


----------



## olejason (Mar 7, 2008)

How's the floyd?

Not helping my gas here


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Man, that's a badass git fiddle.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 7, 2008)

olejason said:


> How's the floyd?
> 
> Not helping my gas here



I've spent the last hour reefing on the floyd trying to get it to go out of tune. NO DICE. It's solid as a rock...fortunately!


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice - sucks about those dents/chips.


----------



## Splees (Mar 7, 2008)

awwh yeah man. that is a killer guitar. shame about the dent though.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I'm just happy that the dings ended up in discreet places. If they would've been on that beautiful quilt top, I'd of been super pissed.


----------



## Splees (Mar 7, 2008)

true, i remember when I got one of the old blue ones. It had a dent on the back... i never noticed it though.


----------



## yevetz (Mar 7, 2008)

cograts.....and yeah dings in shipping sucks


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 7, 2008)

sweet guitar..


 at the dings..


----------



## Michael (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn, those dings are nasty.  Shweet guitar though.


----------



## forelander (Mar 7, 2008)

How do you compare the overall setup / fit and finish with the original aqua stick?


----------



## tie my rope (Mar 7, 2008)

fuck the dings lol.. nice guitfiddle though.


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 7, 2008)

ouch.


they dont ship with hardcase?


----------



## Jason (Mar 7, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> ouch.
> 
> 
> they dont ship with hardcase?



Not if you don't buy one.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 7, 2008)

holy shit those guitars are amasing!
nice score mate


----------



## unconventional (Mar 7, 2008)

OMFG, I'd find that fucking driver and make him a pile of mush out in the street. Perhaps it was not his fault but someone has to pay for that? So if FEDEX fucks something up, it's not Rondo's responsibility but yours? That's fucking bullshit. I'm so glad I don't own any guns.


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 7, 2008)

i think shes absolutely beautiful!!! How is the tone from that thing since its a neckthru and the majority of the tone comes from the maple? Do the mahogany wings really warm it up?


----------



## TimSE (Mar 7, 2008)

i know the pain of fedex fuck ups ALL TOO WELL atm! 
2 days late after the estimated delievery time
this is bullcrap

Awesome pics tho
shame about the dents n watnot but still
killer guitar


----------



## El Caco (Mar 7, 2008)

Those green Agiles are damn nice guitars.
My kids KH-Jr just turned up and it's also got a few dings in the back, nothing like those. I'm still waiting for the seller to get back to me before I decide what to do.


----------



## unconventional (Mar 7, 2008)

Nobody can fucking do anything right. It's fucking 2008 and global shipping is still sub par. I fucking HATE people.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 7, 2008)

unconventional said:


> Nobody can fucking do anything right. It's fucking 2008 and global shipping is still sub par. I fucking HATE people.


----------



## Varjo (Mar 7, 2008)

Way cool guitar man 

Give me the same color one with a figured walnut top, reversed headstock and natural satin neck and I'll be making my order straight on.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 7, 2008)

That green is so hot 

Weed quilted top


----------



## Groff (Mar 7, 2008)

BBE 362 FTW!

Nice guitar!


----------



## darren (Mar 7, 2008)

That top (which looks very nicely stained and finished) shames a lot of companies products that are selling for several times what that guitar costs.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 7, 2008)

Glorious! 



Shannon said:


> I've spent the last hour reefing on the floyd trying to get it to go out of tune. NO DICE. It's solid as a rock...fortunately!



See, that's the thing i don't understand with the hate regarding LFR.
Of course they're not as good as the OFR, of course they're not as solid and of course they don't sound as good...
But imho, they're far for beeing "pieces of total crap". I beat the shit out of the one i have on one of my guitars and it NEVER goes out of tune. Again, imo, if you're not a pro, gigging all year long and recording every year and using the trem bar a la Steve Vai, i don't see why a LFR would be a non-buy issue.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats so shitty it came to you damaged like that! Otherwise, it's a gorgeous guitar without a doubt. I love my 25.5" scale version. If you're going to be ordering from Rondo in the future, I recommend ordering a case along with it. There's a case on Rondo's site that is considered a Baritone/7 string case and it's only $60. Well worth it if you want to try and avoid damage like what you've experienced. 

Either way, I hope you can get some money back from those jackasses at FedEx. That's unacceptable IMO. You can try to contact Kurt for a replacement as well. He's a standup guy and would probably honor that request.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 7, 2008)

Honestly given how these are shipped I don't know that you can be too terribly pissed at FedEx. The 27" models go out single boxed, so anything that pokes through a single layer of cardboard is going to screw up your guitar. I was actually pretty pissed when I received mine and saw how it was packaged. I mean mine both got here with no problems, but sending a guitar single boxed is just dumb. It REALLY surprised me, since the ST-802 strat I got from them was double boxed 

It sure as hell doesn't meet the FedEx guidelines of having 2" of padding on all sides of what you're shipping...


----------



## olejason (Mar 7, 2008)

For real. I ordered one of those $109 tele's a year or two ago and I'm pretty sure it came double boxed as well


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, it's beautiful, Shannon.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 8, 2008)

*UPDATE:*
I filed a claim with Fedex, so we'll see what happens with that.

I informed Kurt as well & he's having me send the guitar back. He said that although he's happy I filed a claim, more often than not, Fedex just ignores it. Sooooo....
I'm getting another Tribal Green Pro 27 in exchange. I'm having it shipped in one of there baritone cases. If all things go well, I should have the replacement by next week. Now THAT's excellent customer service.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 8, 2008)

That is really excellent customer service. 

I hope your next guitar is perfect.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice remember pics when this new one gets in. Thats great customer service but are you paying for the hardshell?

jks.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 8, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Nice remember pics when this new one gets in. Thats great customer service but are you paying for the hardshell?
> 
> jks.


I think so. I'm getting re-imbursed for the shipping to ship it back though. News to come....

Either way....*I WANT MY GREEN MACHINE! *


----------



## Jason (Mar 8, 2008)

Shannon said:


> *UPDATE:*
> I filed a claim with Fedex, so we'll see what happens with that.
> 
> I informed Kurt as well & he's having me send the guitar back. He said that although he's happy I filed a claim, more often than not, Fedex just ignores it. Sooooo....
> I'm getting another Tribal Green Pro 27 in exchange. I'm having it shipped in one of there baritone cases. If all things go well, I should have the replacement by next week. Now THAT's excellent customer service.



 People need to realise Kurt IS the fucking man


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Mar 8, 2008)

great looking guitar, sorry to hear about the couple of dings.
at least the over all guitar was in good shape.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah that's great customer service


----------



## Ruins (Mar 8, 2008)

wow thats some serious costumer service. congrats!


----------



## Edroz (Mar 8, 2008)

i had a little shipping damage to my Septor 27" as well, and Kurt took take care of it. he IS indeed the man . i would never hesitate to buy anything from Rondo.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 8, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i had a little shipping damage to my Septor 27" as well, and Kurt took take care of it. he IS indeed the man . i would never hesitate to buy anything from Rondo.


Good to hear, man.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 8, 2008)

Agile are quickly becoming one of my favourite brands because of reading threads like this.


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2008)

That's some great service.


----------



## forelander (Mar 8, 2008)

So's how's the green machine compare to the aqua stick?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> People need to realise Kurt IS the fucking man


----------



## Shannon (Mar 9, 2008)

forelander said:


> So's how's the green machine compare to the aqua stick?



The aqua stick? What's that?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice score.  Great pics too!


----------



## Jason (Mar 10, 2008)

Shannon said:


> The aqua stick? What's that?



Prolly the orginal blue one you had


----------



## forelander (Mar 10, 2008)

Shannon said:


> The Aqua Stick, eh? Thanks for naming my guitar. I'm gonna use that from now on.



It was the name of your old guitar! Everyone forgot, including you. 

I guess the more pertinent question then is, how does it compare to your original blue interceptor?


----------



## Drew (Mar 10, 2008)

That's actually a really nice top. Pity about the EMG's...


----------



## Shannon (Mar 12, 2008)

UPDATE:
THE REPLACEMENT GUITAR SHIPS THIS WEDNESDAY AND SHOULD BE HERE FRIDAY. 



forelander said:


> It was the name of your old guitar! Everyone forgot, including you.
> 
> I guess the more pertinent question then is, how does it compare to your original blue interceptor?



C'mon man....how am I suppose to remember that far back?!?!? 

To answer the question....BETTER! Upgraded electronics, neck thru, better routing for the trem cavity, better overall quality.


----------



## forelander (Mar 12, 2008)

Somehow I remembered...


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2008)

Man, I've got to stop looking at these threads. My GAS is overloading my brain.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 12, 2008)

^  



forelander said:


> Somehow I remembered...



Posts: 9,335 vs Posts: 684 could have something to do with it.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 12, 2008)

s7eve said:


> ^



 He's highjacking every custom Agile thread, goin' crazy with gas. Get one before you go crazy, Rick.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2008)

playstopause said:


> He's highjacking every custom Agile thread, goin' crazy with gas. Get one before you go crazy, Rick.



You've figured me out.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> You've figured me out.



BUY ONE ALREADY!! 
I litrully couldnt be happyer with mine
action is the lowest iv ever played on any guitar! neck is sooooo comfy its awesome. EMG 707s FTMFW!!!! 
and for the price ... just ... wow
im very interested now to see how my schecter is going to compair to it, which should be where very soon now


----------



## Atomic_gerbil (Mar 13, 2008)

Damnit, Shannon, GAS! GAS!

Wonderful looking git-fiddle. Congrats man!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 13, 2008)

if i were you i'd give the 707's a swap with the SD blackout phase 2's and see how those compare in your Agile


----------



## Shannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Argh......the wait is killing me! The new one should be here tomorrow.


----------



## forelander (Mar 13, 2008)

s7eve said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> Posts: 9,335 vs Posts: 684 could have something to do with it.



There's also the fact that Shannon's had about 30 guitars between now and then, so him forgetting the name of one isn't that surprising. But still, I've been here quite a while despite my low post count and read many a new guitar thread. I think maybe I'm in love...It's all I can figure?

Marry me shannon?


----------



## Shannon (Mar 13, 2008)

forelander said:


> Marry me shannon?


Depends. Are you rich?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 14, 2008)

that is such sexy looking guitar.nice one Shannon


----------



## Shannon (Mar 14, 2008)

Tomorrow can't get here fast enough!


----------



## mat091285 (Mar 14, 2008)

Shannon sweet axe! .. Want to ask .. how is the neck feel of the guitar? Is it like the ESP LTD Stefs Sig guitars??

Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Mar 14, 2008)

Good point. 

You've used the 7321, how does the Interceptor compare to it.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Mar 14, 2008)

Hay Guys, lookin' for my first seven so Im doing the whole compare thing. The Bolt on Interceptors (or is it Sceptres? Im not sure) the ones on the Rondo store, do they hade a sculpted heal kinds like the IBZ AANJ? or is that just on the Neck through models?

I'm thinking either one of them or the IBZ 7321.
Apologies if the n00b questions annoying


----------



## Edroz (Mar 14, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> Hay Guys, lookin' for my first seven so I&#8217;m doing the whole compare thing. The Bolt on Interceptors (or is it Sceptres? I&#8217;m not sure) the ones on the Rondo store, do they hade a sculpted heal kinds like the IBZ AANJ? or is that just on the Neck through models?
> 
> I'm thinking either one of them or the IBZ 7321.
> Apologies if the n00b questions annoying




there are bolt-on versions of the Interceptor and Septor and the neck joints are almost identical to an AANJ. 

dude, don't even think about getting a 7321 over an Interceptor or Septor.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 14, 2008)

Edroz knows what he's talking about, these destroy the 7321


----------



## CaptainD00M (Mar 15, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Edroz knows what he's talking about, these destroy the 7321


Wicked!
Even the PU's?


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2008)

By far. EMGs blow those Ibanez stock pickups out of the water.


----------



## TimSE (Mar 15, 2008)

Rick said:


> By far. EMGs blow those Ibanez stock pickups out of the water.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 15, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> Wicked!
> Even the PU's?



Yeah. Even the no name passives in the other Agile models blow away the 7321 pickups. The stock pups in the 7321 are some of the worst pickups ever.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 15, 2008)

Continued here!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ii-agile-interceptor-pro-27-a.html#post936691


----------

